# Ear Tagging



## ewellons (Jun 18, 2011)

My son had his sheep ear tagged for 4-H and now the lambs ear looks infected  what is the best way to treat.  The lamb has started to limp also not sure if two are related problems.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 19, 2011)

Sheep have scent glands between their claws.  I would consider a clogged scent gland first.  The only time we have had a lamb limp was from a clogged scent gland or poisonous snake bite.

Try soaking the foot with warm water several times a day and apply neosporin to the very back of the area between the claws after soaking.

If you can, please post a picture of the infected ear.  If the infection appears to be isolated to where the tag is I would poor Betadine so that it will get into the hole.  If that does not clear it up in a couple of days, I would give it a shot of Penicillin.

If the entire ear in infected or the inside of the ear is infection, that would be a different issue.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 20, 2011)

You can rub some Neosporin or other anti bacterial  on the ear tag site and a fly repellant on the ear.  Give the lamb a shot of Procain Penecillin G. Sheep have hooves, NOT claws ! If the gland between the hoof  is swollen (plugged),  You can squeeze the gland ( with your fingers) between the hooves to remove the gland's contents. Also, there may be a fox tail that got in between the hooves and started to migrate through the skin and into the gland and/or into the bone joint. Dried mud between the hoof. A cut on the hoof pad or leg.  Or just a sprain.  Good luck.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 20, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Sheep have hooves, NOT claws !


Actually the technical name for that portion of the hoof is called a claw.  

"The two digits of cloven hoofed animals are homologous to the third and fourth fingers of the hand. They are called claws and are named for their relative location on the foot: the outer, or lateral, claw and the inner, or medial claw. The space between the two claws is called the interdigital cleft; the area of skin is called the interdigital skin. The hard outer covering of the hoof is called the hoof wall, or horn. It is a hard surface, similar to the human fingernail"


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 20, 2011)

I always refer to them as "toes".


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 20, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Sheep have hooves, NOT claws !


This is meant to be educational:

Cloven hoof:  A hoof, like that of a cow, sheep, or goat, that consists of two claws.

Claw:  The two separate digits (toes) of a cloven hoof.

Cattle, sheep, goats, and pigs are cloven-footed animals, meaning that the hoof consists of two digits, instead of one solid entity like that of a horse.  The two digits are analogous to the third and fourth fingers of the human hand.  

The claws are named by their relative location on the foot.  There is the outer, or lateral claw, and the inner, or medial claw.

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ID/ID-321-W.pdf

Personally, having had a lamb with a clogged scent gland, I would soak the foot and then apply antibiotics.  I found squeezing to be stressful on me and the lamb.  He cleared up in a couple of days.


----------



## ewellons (Jun 21, 2011)

Just thought I would update...have been cleaning ear with iodine 2 times daily and did give dose of Penicillin....also spoke to person who tagged the lamb...lamb is no longer limping ...yea... but ear still doesnt look the way I would like it..may have to remove tag and get it re-tagged later per 4H person.  Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for the update.

I am FAR from an expert, but I am wondering if you should be giving him Penicillin shots everyday, once a day, for up to 5 days?  Perhaps you have a vet that will advise you over the phone.  The rural vets around here have no experience with sheep, but most will look things up for us and and advise from there.  

Please, some one else jump in here and advise.


----------



## ewellons (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes we have given it to him for three days and are still watching him


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 22, 2011)

WE have had good luck cleaning the ear one time a day with hydrogen peroxide, it will take a few days to look better.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 22, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me think of my youth and piercing my ears.  I have thickish ear lobs and would get infections in the holes even when wearing gold.  I used to soak my ear lobes in warm salt water with a lot of salt.  

When I was younger and I had pimples, one trip to the Galveston and the beach and my skin would be totally cleared up.

Home the little guy clears up quickly!


----------

